# Arturia Prophet V2 Crashing Logic X 10.3.1



## rjs (May 16, 2017)

Hello,

I have recently experience severe crashes in Logic X 10.3.1 OS X Sierra with my Arturia Prophet V2. I recently upgraded to V3 and that seems stable. I still have a few sounds I really enjoy in V2. 

Have any Logic users experienced this?

Many thanks.


----------

